# Blue phase Common / Green Tree Snake Breeding



## GroupAHSV (Feb 18, 2009)

Hi Guys,

Im about to get my first pairs of tree snakes. My understanding is that there are very few people that have managed to breed these consistantly. Was wondering if there was anyone out there that was able to offer some advise. I will really appreciate anyones advise, trials and tribulations.


----------



## fidzy (Feb 18, 2009)

just got my hatchie gtp and they are beautiful. there are many breeders these day who have yearlings. email SXR they may have some


----------



## Pythonking (Feb 18, 2009)

fidzy groups is talking about a Green tree snake totally different to Green tree python, sorry groups i can't help you there


----------



## Specks (Feb 18, 2009)

he means green tree snakes not gtp. people dont read properly thse dats


----------



## GroupAHSV (Feb 19, 2009)

anyone?


----------



## BlindSnake (Feb 19, 2009)

Yes, many ppl breed them consistantly..


----------



## Vassallo2008 (Feb 19, 2009)

As Above


----------



## GroupAHSV (Feb 19, 2009)

Well i was after advise on how to do it rather than just knowing if it is possible?


----------



## cris (Feb 19, 2009)

Since others dont seem to be answering i will offer my 2c. I think its maily just a matter of feeding them well and allowing them to cool, Trueblue suggested in another thread to turn heating off for a couple weeks(try searching for the thread as my memory isnt that great) to ensure enough cooling. I think the main reason ppl dont breed them is the effort involved in getting them feeding and avoiding the tyrekickers or incompetent keepers if they are advertised. I think they should be worth more than GTP's as they are less common, look better, are interesting to watch rather than being a boring blob of decorative snot and require more to look after, also you are guaranteed they are actually Australian rather than dodgy illegal imports too.


----------



## herpkeeper (Feb 20, 2009)

cris, how many boring peices of snot as you call them do you own ?


----------



## GroupAHSV (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks Chris, Every little bit helps


----------



## daniel1234 (Feb 20, 2009)

These sound like interesting snakes, but I would love a boring peice of snot as well


----------



## amazonian (Feb 20, 2009)

specksta1er said:


> he means green tree snakes not gtp. people dont read properly thse dats


 
Thats because people can't spell these days lol


----------



## TrueBlue (Feb 20, 2009)

Common trees are quite easy to breed.
As chris said its best to turn their heat off completely for 2-4 weeks towards the end of winter, as long as the room that they are housed in gets to above 28 degrees for a few hours a day.
They need to be feed regulary compared to pythons and will infact feed right up to when they drop their eggs.

I agree chris, they are much more interesting than boring hunks of gorrilla snot. hahaha.


----------



## Mayhem (Feb 20, 2009)

herpkeeper said:


> cris, how many boring peices of snot as you call them do you own ?


 

x 2

Although, to be fair, I do agree, tree snakes are alot more fun to handle because they're active and enjoy cruising around their enclosure alot, but then again, I own a "boring peice of snot" too.


----------



## Serpentor (Feb 26, 2009)

I've been researching some of Australia's colubridae, and I came up with one that looks a lot like the blue phase GTS, called the northern tree snake. Scientific name Dendrelaphis Calligaster. Have a look into it, it's a very good looking snake. Does anybody in here have any information on them? I only found one website that had any info, and it was quite brief, and that was the James Cook University website.


----------



## syeph8 (Mar 14, 2010)

Serpentor said:


> I've been researching some of Australia's colubridae, and I came up with one that looks a lot like the blue phase GTS, called the northern tree snake. Scientific name Dendrelaphis Calligaster. Have a look into it, it's a very good looking snake. Does anybody in here have any information on them? I only found one website that had any info, and it was quite brief, and that was the James Cook University website.



I noticed that aswell and came up with the conclusions that they might have just found a very close relative to the punctulata, who knows maybe the true blues are all calligaster, just assumed to be punctulata. or some of the true blues are one and some the other? either way, i would think they would be so closely related that only a genetisist would be able to tell them apart. again, this is all WILD speculation as i have no evidence or done any reading, its just what seems most logical if you believe in evolution(and all that you need to believe in evolution is a belief in genetic dominance, which has been proven)... will keep my eyes peeled and my ear to the ground though.


----------



## scott_lee86 (Mar 14, 2010)

i'm with the boring pieces of gorilla snot... would love to own 1 in the near future


----------



## Specks (Mar 14, 2010)

good work to dig up a thread almost over a year old


----------



## Serpentor (Mar 14, 2010)

specksta1er said:


> good work to dig up a thread almost over a year old



do you ever have a nice word to say?


----------



## eipper (Mar 14, 2010)

calligastra look very different to blue phase punctulata.....some confusion can occur at the overlap zone around Townsville, QLD.

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## syeph8 (Mar 14, 2010)

specksta1er said:


> good work to dig up a thread almost over a year old


 
I thought so too, some useful information/speculation in this thread for victorians.

and thanks Scott for the info, do you know what the differences are or just that they are different? any materials u might be able to send me would be MORE than appreciated as blue phase CTS are one of my many passions and i will gladly read any credible material for weeks and listen to anyone with experience on these fellas.

Sye


----------



## eipper (Mar 14, 2010)

there is a black line edged with cream from the nostril to behind the jaw below the eye onto the top lip in calligastra, while punctulata lack this feature.

furthermore calligastra is most likely species complex.

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## syeph8 (Mar 14, 2010)

ta mate, ill take ur word for it, ur a legend


----------



## NewieKane (Apr 22, 2010)

Hey I was just wondering wether anyone knows of any breeders of the common green in the townsville area? I have been surfing the net all night and I can't seem to come up with a single snake. Pm me if you know any please?

thanks , Kane


----------

